# Michael'S Craft Pumpkins



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for this info! I'm heading out first thing tomorrow morning after stopping to get a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks  I'm ready for the sales... bring 'em on!!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

mmmmm I just had a pumpkin spice latte and got 2 pumpkins.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Rania said:


> mmmmm I just had a pumpkin spice latte and got 2 pumpkins.


Yummy... getting a pumpkin spice latte is a must before going shopping for ANYTHING Halloween related.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

color me jealous. i was near a starbucks the other day and hubby wouldnt let me get a pumpkin spice latte. he says "there will be more starbucks here besides a hole in the wall in target" 

we didnt find anymore. he sucks


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

mariposa0283 said:


> color me jealous. i was near a starbucks the other day and hubby wouldnt let me get a pumpkin spice latte. he says "there will be more starbucks here besides a hole in the wall in target"
> 
> we didnt find anymore. he sucks


Bad hubby! BAD!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I got lucky, my Micheal's is having it's grand opening.. I got my Pumpkins at 50% a week ago for that sale! (BTW that is in Lincoln Square in Arlington TX)


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey! Are those pumpkins hollow to carve??


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Hey! Are those pumpkins hollow to carve??


"Hey!" yourself Yes, they are, MotA.

Target also has some nice ones for cheap, in case there is not a Michaels around; the small are $4, medium are $8, and large are $12.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Rania said:


> Bad hubby! BAD!


i know! i should trade him in for a new one. i dont even know where another starbucks is.


edit: just googled, theres one in salina.. i get to go there in about 10 days, ill get me a pumpkin spice latte then. he can stay......for now.

now another question for you starbucks pros, do they ice the lattes if i want it iced? im not a huge hot coffee fan... not even really a big coffee fan at all but if im gonna drink it, i prefer it cold.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i know! i should trade him in for a new one. i dont even know where another starbucks is.
> 
> 
> edit: just googled, theres one in salina.. i get to go there in about 10 days, ill get me a pumpkin spice latte then. he can stay......for now.
> ...


They sure will! I usually have any coffee I buy iced unless it's really cold out. Most places will actually ice about any coffee they make. Another thing you might try since you like chilled coffees is ask for a pumpkin spiced latte frappe topped with whip cream. Just in case you wondered what a Frappe was... it's finely shaved ice blended into your coffee which makes it very similar to a milk shake. Have one of those and you'll realize there's hope for our species after all


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> They sure will! I usually have any coffee I buy iced unless it's really cold out. Most places will actually ice about any coffee they make. Another thing you might try since you like chilled coffees is ask for a pumpkin spiced latte frappe topped with whip cream. Just in case you wondered what a Frappe was... it's finely shaved ice blended into your coffee which makes it very similar to a milk shake. Have one of those and you'll realize there's hope for our species after all


OMFG I didn't even think about frapping it! I do get it iced as i love love love their iced lattes (half the pumpkin pumps btw). But oooooooooooooooo yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> They sure will! I usually have any coffee I buy iced unless it's really cold out. Most places will actually ice about any coffee they make. Another thing you might try since you like chilled coffees is ask for a pumpkin spiced latte frappe topped with whip cream. Just in case you wondered what a Frappe was... it's finely shaved ice blended into your coffee which makes it very similar to a milk shake. Have one of those and you'll realize there's hope for our species after all


yea ive had their frappucinos not out of the bottles when i was in australia.. they're a tad strong but if the pumpkin is good, i think i could love it.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> yea ive had their frappucinos not out of the bottles when i was in australia.. they're a tad strong but if the pumpkin is good, i think i could love it.


I know what you mean about the bottled frappes being a little too strong (although I'll drink one if I have to  ) but, when they make it fresh right there for you... it's a much better experience.  I look forward to you having one in 10 days.. Tell your husand you're having one and there's no ifs, ands or buts about it! He owes you a foam pumpkin from Michaels for making you wait so stinkin' long


----------

